# GT: Golden State Warriors @ Dallas Mavericks: Playoff Round 1 Game 2



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*at







*
*Golden State Warriors [1-0] at Dallas Mavericks [0-1]*
 | Wednesday, April 25, 2007 | Dallas, TX | American Airlines Center | 8:30pm CT | 
| *TV*: TXA 21 | *Radio: *KESN-FM 103.3; KFZO-FM 99.1 (Spanish) 

*Game Notes*

DALLAS (AP) -- Dirk Nowitzki is tall enough to shoot over almost anyone. He's accurate enough to shoot from almost anywhere.

Yet surround him with a bunch of pesky defenders and the big German struggles. Case in point: Game 1 of the playoffs against Golden State.

With a variety of guys between 6-foot-3 and 6-9 charging at and swarming around the 7-footer, Nowitzki had one of his worst games of the season. Not surprisingly, the Dallas Mavericks did, too.

So while coach Avery Johnson will consider all kinds of things to get his team rolling again for Game 2 Wednesday night, what he needs most is for his best player to start playing up to expectations.

"He's got to bounce back," Johnson said. "I don't think we're that good when he shoots 4-for-16."

Nowitzki scored 14 points in Game 1, about 11 below his season average. He was on the bench during the Mavericks' best spurt, a third-quarter rally that took them from four points down to four points up. Soon after he returned, Nowitzki hit a jumper that put Dallas ahead by five, then he didn't make another basket the rest of the game, covering more than 16 minutes.

Nowitzki missed both 3-pointers he tried in the opener. He also missed two free throws, which might not seem like much until you realize he hadn't missed that many in 17 games.

A few more ugly details: His .250 shooting percentage matched his season low and the four field goals were his fewest since ... the last time he faced Golden State.

"They're really all over me as soon as I put the ball down," Nowitzki said. "They're really running at me hard. They're fronting me in the post, front and back sometimes if I have it. Everybody's on alert. As soon as I put it down, they're coming."

Basketball 101 teaches that a guy his size shouldn't put it down. He should be fed the ball down low and feast on chip shots from close range, especially when covered by smaller defenders.

But Nowitzki's game was built around defying conventional wisdom. He has few low-post moves, but has won the 3-point contest during All-Star weekend. His style has landed him third in MVP voting the last two years and he's likely to be first or second this time around after leading Dallas to 67 wins.

One wrinkle he's added to his game this year is better passing out of double teams. He averaged a career-best 3.4 assists and flirted with his first triple-double several times. He's already realizing that getting rid of the ball may be how he helps his team the most in this series.

"I have to find teammates when they're open, move the ball, just be active out there, be a threat and see if we can win that way," he said.

The Mavericks haven't beaten the Warriors in any way this season. Golden State is 4-0 against Dallas, with six straight wins dating to last season.

The Warriors' success this year can be traced to coach Don Nelson and his knowledge of Nowitzki, gained by having coaching him for the first seven years of his NBA career. That experience also has taught Nelson to expect a big performance Wednesday night -- although the over-the-top way he said it Tuesday sure smacks of another Nellie stunt.

"We got a better chance to get hit with lightning than to win the game," Nelson proclaimed.

He also continued hammering his theme that the Warriors are just happy to be in the playoffs.

"We're just trying to seize the moment, enjoy that, have a little fun with it. So nobody's uptight," he said. "Relax. What's the worst thing that could happen? You could looooooose?! Big deal. I mean, we've lost 40 games this year already."

Dallas has lost five straight postseason games, starting with four in a row in last year's NBA finals. On their way to the final round last year, the Mavericks overcame Game 1 losses to San Antonio and Phoenix. They overcame an 0-2 hole, with both losses coming at home, against Houston the previous year.

"So this team is mentally strong," Nowitzki said. "We've got to show it. We've got to be a little more crisp and we'll get the job done."

The Mavericks also could use some scoring options besides Nowitzki. No other starter shot 50 percent and high-scoring reserve Jerry Stackhouse was shut out, going 0-for-6.

"Everybody's got to play better," Stackhouse said. "It's not about us just helping Dirk, it's about helping ourselves."












Who's hot: *Baron Davis* 

The Mavericks must slow him down after he owned them in Game 1. The Warriors did a number on Dirk Nowitzki, now it's the Mavs' turn to counter. "It gives us a better chance of being successful," said Al Harrington of Golden State's neutralization of Dirk. "If they come in here and lock Baron up, we're going to struggle." ... The Warriors' defense was terrific in the opener, although Avery Johnson said it was more his team's fault than anything the Warriors did. "The key for us is our spacing," he said. "When we're spacing the floor properly, then we have our passing lanes, and we get good outlet passes [from double-teams]." 

Who's not: *Mavs* 

They didn't adjust very well to Golden State's small style. But they also abandoned what made them great in the regular season. "When you are playing teams that play unconventional basketball, sometimes you have to think about a few other things you don't normally have to think about," Avery Johnson said. "But then sometimes you just have to stick with your basic way and what you believe in because it's still basketball. And there's a certain way we like to play offense." The Mavs didn't achieve that certain way in Game 1. ... Dirk Nowitzki was 4-of-16 and Jerry Stackhouse was 0-of-6. ... "They weren't pleased with what they saw on film," Johnson said of the Mavs. "I thought they were disgusted. And most of the time, when they're really disgusted and not satisfied with their performance, they respond well. It was in plain view." ...The Warriors got little out of guard Monte Ellis (seven points), who was a big part of their late-season run. They're also looking for more out of Jason Richardson. 


*Injuries*
*Warriors: * None 
*Mavs: * D.J. Mbenga _(right knee)_ is out. 










​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This one is in the bags....

NT's MOJO is strong.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

No wonder we lost game 1. No "Official" GT.......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Need your mojo dude!

We have 67 wins in the regular season thanks to your GT's.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is NBA announcing DPOY or something today?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is NBA announcing DPOY or something today?


When they do, my vote goes to........ Camby.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Think it's announced on Friday.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What's the schedule for announcing these awards?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not too sure, I just remember reading somewhere that DPOY was being announced on Friday. My money is on Camby.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

keys to the game?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice game thread.

Anyway, I'm interested big time to see this game. What adjustments will Avery make? How confident are the Warriors? How shaken are the Mavs? Can B. Diddy play super-human again? Will Dirk get back on track. I can't wait to see. 

As for DPOY. It should be Camby.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> keys to the game?


http://www.basketballforum.com/4687326-post99.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Nice game thread.
> 
> Anyway, I'm interested big time to see this game. What adjustments will Avery make? How confident are the Warriors? How shaken are the Mavs? Can B. Diddy play super-human again? Will Dirk get back on track. I can't wait to see.
> 
> As for DPOY. It should be Camby.


Is that Nash sniffing his pit in your avy?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Is that Nash sniffing his pit in your avy?



LOL! Very funny.

But no. Last night after Odom gave him a pretty hard/unnecessary foul Nash gave this like 'wft?' look, and then kissed his bicep.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> LOL! Very funny.
> 
> But no. Last night after Odom gave him a pretty hard/unnecessary foul Nash gave this like 'wft?' look, and then kissed his bicep.


Nash has biceps? :biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

No, he has tanks! LOL.

Get it right!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Since we are talking about Nash in a DAL-GSW GT, I might as well share this...

I came across a picture of an action figure that was available during Nash's days in Dallas uniform.










I never remembered Nash looking like THAT!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He must of been hanging with Barry Bonds in his Dallas days, lol.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like the Mavs to show up and play their own tempo. I still expect the Warriors to keep it close.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I like the Mavs to show up and play their own tempo. I still expect the Warriors to keep it close.


I would like to see a nice thumping, like what PHX handed LAL yesterday.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd like to see Baron drive to the hole and Damp send him into the first row.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I like the Mavs to show up and play their own tempo. I still expect the Warriors to keep it close.


no way they shoot lights out like that again though, Bdiddy isnt THAT good of a 3 pt shooter


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'd like to see Baron drive to the hole and Damp send him into the first row.


That would mean flagrants and suspension flying around.....

How about the same scenario with Willis? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> no way they shoot lights out like that again though, Bdiddy isnt THAT good of a 3 pt shooter


That's exactly what I was thinking....

He was nailing shots from 5 feet beyond the arc!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Diddy is the king of the streak shooters. When he's on he can pull up from the other 3 point line and make every one. But when he's off he could throw the ball at the ground and miss.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

also if all these mav haters think we are gonna shoot 37% or whatever the final percentage was, they are insane


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

History shows that the Mavs don't hover around 30% FG and Baron doesn't hover around 30ppg.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nellie after tonights game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballforum.com/phoenix-suns/355384-statistical-forumal-likes-suns-champs.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Nellie after tonights game.


:lol:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

pressures on the mavs, g-state did their job by taking one in dallas.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Now it all makes sense. 
Mr.T + Baron D = *Baron T*








*+*







*=*









:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I got the Mavs with Dirk exploding.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol:

that's pretty good!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Now it all makes sense.
> Mr.T + Baron D = *Baron T*
> 
> 
> ...


 Look for my Baron T to be making an apperance on Mavs Blog in the near future.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I always thought Boris Yeltsin looked like Nellie...:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Thats pretty creepy!

Anyone else besides myself and Ed going to the game tonight?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well Nellie expects to lose tonight, he told that to the media.. He says that they have a better chance of getting stuck by lightening than winning. I sense some reverse physcology


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Anyone else besides myself and Ed going to the game tonight?


I wouldn't see it at all if it weren't for the DVR. :no:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

xray said:


> I wouldn't see it at all if it weren't for the DVR. :no:


Yikes. I'm gonna be in NYC for fridays game.... start time on the east coast is 10:30 or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Yikes. I'm gonna be in NYC for fridays game.... start time on the east coast is 10:30 or something ridiculous like that.


it's a national broadcast?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> Well Nellie expects to lose tonight, he told that to the media.. He says that they have a better chance of getting stuck by lightening than winning. I sense some reverse physcology


He said that before Game 1; frankly, I'm tired of the "whoe is me" act - but it's impossible for an opposing team not to be affected by the little train that could. 

Then does. :mad2:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> it's a national broadcast?


ESPN, I believe.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> it's a national broadcast?


nevermind.... TNT


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> it's a national broadcast?


Certainly TNT's got it...??


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

alright.... i am tempted to take off my sig for the duration of the game....

thoughts?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> nevermind.... TNT


Friday, April 27th 9:30pm CT on ESPN
Link


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> alright.... i am tempted to take off my sig for the duration of the game....
> 
> thoughts?


You want my thoughts?

You should've never turned on the red light. :soapbox:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Friday, April 27th 9:30pm CT on ESPN


:lol: I must be senile.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> alright.... i am tempted to take off my sig for the duration of the game....
> 
> thoughts?


I second that motion.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: I must be senile.


No doubt.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> You want my thoughts?
> 
> You should've never turned on the red light. :soapbox:


I guess you didn't like it?

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I guess you didn't like it?
> 
> :biggrin:


Where'd you get that idea? :wait:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ok.... shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Much, much better....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tonight's game is sooooo late. I can hardly wait.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm already on beer #2. It's liable to be a long night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm already on beer #2. It's liable to be a long night.


Where the heck are you? Don't tell me HDNet lets you drink at work!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

And BBB.net and the Mavs are on the Mavs Blog !


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Where the heck are you? Don't tell me HDNet lets you drink at work!


I'm at home right now, but we do have a beer cart that makes the rounds at the office on Friday afternoons around 4ish.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> And BBB.net and the Mavs are on the Mavs Blog !


LOL!

Who's this "Tim MacMahon" character?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Mavs blogger for Belo..... does live blogging during games from the arena.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

..... and he frequents bbf.com?

..... or do you have some sort of connection with him?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Neither. I read the blog daily, so I just sent him an email and worked the system. 
Plus, that pic is just too good not to be put up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Neither. I read the blog daily, so I just sent him an email and worked the system.
> Plus, that pic is just too good not to be put up.


nice!

:clap2: :clap2: :yay: :yay: :clap2: :clap2: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Next task...... getting it on the jumbotron at the AAC during the next home game!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Next task...... getting it on the jumbotron at the AAC during the next home game!


LOL... you are already hooked up at HDNet, so jumbotron is nothing, right?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I know the jumbotron operators, just gotta get it approved and BAM! Pictures of BaronT on the jumbotron while he's shooting freethrows.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I know the jumbotron operators, just gotta get it approved and BAM! Pictures of BaronT on the jumbotron while he's shooting freethrows.


lol... i want to see that in game 5!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I know the jumbotron operators, just gotta get it approved and BAM! Pictures of BaronT on the jumbotron while he's shooting freethrows.


Oh wow.. So much for being mentally tough huh? Nobody would be able to concentrate with that going on.. lol


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LOL

Everyone comment the blog!

Good job NT!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Man, I've went to eat with a few friends at this Mexican resturant. Had 4 margaritas, and a couple Corona's. Now I'm at home drinking Yuengling's. Lets get this game started before I'm too drunk to notice what's going on.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*URGENT NEWS!:*


DAMP IN, GUMP OUT!


Yay!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol @ all the "ref" comments in the game thread on the playoff forum.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

VeN said:


> lol @ all the "ref" comments in the game thread on the playoff forum.


They hate the Mavs, what do you expect?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> They hate the Mavs, what do you expect?


I totally expected it, but its like every fan from every other team in the league is cryin lmao. where was the crying on the 2 bs blocking fouls on devin though -_- (granted the first on bdiddy couldve gone either way)


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

why didn't anyone talk about the game which we won and got the monkeys off our backs, but my concern is we lose both games in oakland, that would mean we would probably be doomed even although we will probably win game 5, next time TALK ABOUT THE GAME


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Refs are the easiest ones to point finger at. You can't point finger at the underdog because you are rooting for them. 

You don't want to argue about the game since it actually involves knowledge and manners. 

So.... pick on the refs. It's easy and painless.

It's just a bunch of little last-year's-Mark-Cuban running around in there.


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

knicksfan89 said:


> why didn't anyone talk about the game which we won and got the monkeys off our backs, but *my concern is we lose both games in oakland*, that would mean we would probably be doomed even although we will probably win game 5, next time TALK ABOUT THE GAME


Doubt it, don't you realize it? We are the real underdogs in this series despite our 67-15 record, everyone's hatred and jealousy for the Mavericks have led them to believe that Golden State is actually better than Dallas and thinks their 13-year playoff drought will fuel their ambition to beat us while we know that the feeling of being the underdog here (in our situation) really angers us and adds a bit more thrust to our thirst for vengeance and to get back into the finals. We're going to win this series.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Doubt it, don't you realize it? We are the real underdogs in this series despite our 67-15 record, everyone's hatred and jealousy for the Mavericks have led them to believe that Golden State is actually better than Dallas and thinks their 13-year playoff drought will fuel their ambition to beat us while we know that the feeling of being the underdog here (in our situation) really angers us and adds a bit more thrust to our thirst for vengeance and to get back into the finals. We're going to win this series.


Hey Buddy,

Don't take them too seriously though.... Don't let them get to you....

When you lose it, the mods could come down and hand you a little vacation, and the last thing we want is a mavs fan on vacation from bbf.com. :biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I can't remember any team that went on to win a championship without help by the refs. I mean it's obvious that Cuban gave them their cheques before the game. Nobody wants the team with the best record win, it happens every year, it happens in every sport, that's really not a big deal to me.

I am more concerned about the Mavs than about everything else. Regarding the game I'm still not a happy camper. We can't hit a shot to save our lives and almost everybody is playing below his normal level. I don't know if they are too nervous, but they better get into this series before it might be too late. 

We are _not_ supposed to be happy about the way things have been going in the first two games.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I wondered when it would happen.

The downside to a Nelson coached team is that while the style is undisciplined, so are the players if they're not able to maintain their cool. I expect that from SJax, but B-Diddy surprised me. The bright lights of the playoffs will test a team's mettle, and the Mavericks should be in a better position to handle things should they turn sour on the road.

As for their play, they certainly aren't running on all cylinders. Even up 10, the home team took some bad shots and got sloppy. I suppose they'll focus a little better after they bond in the hotel. :makeout:


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Great game, but I still think we can have Devin attack the basket more and open things up that way. I still didn't see Dirk taking as many shots as I'd like. Give Dirk the ball at the top of the key.

And we need to get back on defense quicker and guard the perimeter.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

At least Avery figured out the starting line-up, right?

:lol:


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

^^I was so happy that he went back to the normal lineup.

We need to clean this series up in 5. And move on to the more important teams.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> And move on to the more important teams.


Fans have the luxury of determining who's next in line. :biggrin: 

But you know who the Mavs have their sights set squarely on; Avery would be the first to tell us there's no tomorrows guaranteed if the next game - yea, the next quarter isn't taken care of. :worthy:


----------

